# las in een boek



## zhaugust

Waarom zag Wim  'en las in een boek', niet ' las een boek", bedoelde he dat in een boek he een boek las?
Ik wil graag laten mijn kind meer Nederlandse gedichten lezen, kunnen jullie iets aanraden? Dank u wel.


*op reis* 
ik was op reis 
ik zat op een boot. 
een dag en nog een dag 
toen was ik er pas.

ik zat in de zon. 
_*en las in een boek.*_

wat las ik? 
dat ik op reis was. 
met een boot. 
en dat ik in de zon zat. 
en een boek las.


----------



## Red Arrow

"Ik las in een boek" en "Ik las een boek" betekent hetzelfde. Je kan een boek openen en *erin* lezen.

Ik denk dat de dichter "in" erbij zegt zodat beide regels vijf woorden hebben.


----------



## marrish

Red Arrow said:


> Ik denk dat de dichter "in" erbij zegt zodat beide regels vijf woorden hebben.


Welk andere versje had je in gedachten?


----------



## Red Arrow

marrish said:


> Welk andere versje had je in gedachten?


De regel erboven: "ik zat in de zon"


----------



## marrish

Bedankt, dat zou inderdaad kunnen; maar in de laatste (en voorlaatste) regel gaat de dichter er voor niet:

ik zat in de zon.
_*en las in een boek.*_

wat las ik?
dat ik op reis was.
met een boot.
en dat ik in de zon zat.
*en een boek las*

Ik vermoed dat daar nog iets anders achter zit.


----------



## zhaugust

marrish said:


> Bedankt, dat zou inderdaad kunnen; maar in de laatste (en voorlaatste) regel gaat de dichter er voor niet:
> 
> ik zat in de zon.
> _*en las in een boek.*_
> 
> wat las ik?
> dat ik op reis was.
> met een boot.
> en dat ik in de zon zat.
> *en een boek las*
> 
> Ik vermoed dat daar nog iets anders achter zit.


Dat is alles, geen anders achter zit.


----------



## ThomasK

"In een boek lezen" zou ik niet aanbevelen, behalve "IK las in een boek dat.../ over...." [als het hele boek niet over dat thema gaat]...


----------



## matakoweg

Ik ervaar het volgende betekenisverschil:

Ik lees een boek betekent dat je van plan bent om het hele boek te lezen
Ik lees in een boek betekent dat je een deel van het boek leest

Bij de voltooide tijd is het verschil duidelijker:
Ik heb een boek gelezen. => van begin tot eind gelezen
Ik heb in een boek gelezen. => slechts een deel gelezen, bijvoorbeeld om iets op te zoeken, meestal gevolgd door wat je gelezen hebt.


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

"In een boek" geeft eerder het actuele proces aan, terwijl "een boek" verwijst naar het verhaal dat erin staat.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wou daaraan twijfelen, maar het klopt misschien toch. Nu, als in diezelfde context staat: "en ik las een boek", dan zit het verschil alleen in het doel: alleen een deel lezen of het geheel., zoals @matakoweg  suggereert. Dat impliceert mogelijk dat het einddoel niét is het hele boek te lezen en dat dus  het doel minder belangrijk is, en meer het lezen op zich. Is dat dan het proces? Mogelijk wel. Dat is voor mij niet echt de kern. "Ik las een boek" is evenzeer een proces, alleen met een ander doel. Dat wel. 

Heel terechte opmerking van @marrish: opvallend dat je die afwisseling hebt... Het lijkt voor de auteur mogelijk nauwelijks verschil te maken.


----------

